# Key positions on 528



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

Recently acquired a 2000 528i 5 speed. The car is CPO and I have a month left on the factory warranty, so I want to take care of any possible defects soon.

I've notice one odd thing about the car. The key seems too far "clockwise" in the ignition. That is, when you insert the key and turn it to start the car, it seems as if everything is about 30 degrees too far clockwise - it is almost uncomfortable to turn the ignition as far as is necessary to start the car.

At the same time, the car seems finicky to re-start after a stall. On my 330, I need to just turn the key all the way off and then start again (and even that is annoying). On the 528, sometimes it seems like you have to step on every pedal, take the keys out, put them back in, and say a prayer before it will restart. Can be very embarassing when you are in the middle of a busy street.

I am new to 5-series, so my only measure for comparison is my 2001 330. 

Is this key cylinder position normal for a 528? Or is it possible the ignition switch was replaced at some point and not installed correctly. (Would it be possible to install it incorrectly?). Could the cantankerous "restarting" be related to this? Seems unlikely to me but who knows. It always starts right up from being turned off; the difficulty is always after a stall.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Have dealer check..*

my wife's 528i had aproblem with the key in the ignition where occasionally turn around and around. The dealer replaced the ignition cylindar.


----------

